# Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern



## MÃ¤x_imp (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Habe viel gesucht doch finde auf meine Frage keine Lösung.
Habe einen Naturteich ohne folie o.ä. also nur ausgebaggert,weil das Grundwasser recht hoch ist.Mein Teich ist ca. 10x4mtr. groß und im Schnitt ca 1mtr Tief.Die tiefste Stelle hat 1,80 mtr.( Wasserstand schwankt natürlich etwas.) 
Der Fischbesatz sieht wie folgt aus: 2 grössere Koi von 30-40cm, und ca.200kleine Goldfische 4-5 cm. Und dummerweise 2 kleine __ Graskarpfen ca 8 cm groß.
Muß gestehen die Bepflanzung Unterwasser könnte im allgemeine noch besser sein, wird aber meist gefressen von den lieben Fischen.

Nun mein Problem:
Habe eine Pumpe laufen die in ein 1000 Liter Becken füllen und dort als Wasserfall über 3 Treppen mit Kies zurück in den Teich läuft.Die Pumpe hat 4000 Liter Leistung, was aber auch nicht als richtiger Filter gedacht ist. Meine Fische fühlen sich Pudelwohl doch das Wasser ist recht Trübe.
Wasserwerte sind immer sehr gut!
Der Teich wurde in normalen Boden oder Lehm hineingebaggert, also im Prinzip ist nur an der tiefen stelle Sand und Kies.

Wie kann mann so einen Teich überhaupt Filtern? Ist dies generell möglich oder eher ein aussichtsloser fall. Wäre halt schön wenn man etwas tiefer schauen könnt. Die sicht reicht ca. 20 cm. Habe was vom selber bauen gelesen oder grossen fertigen Filtern.Aber nicht das die Arbeit bzw. das Geld umsonst wären.

Habe den Artikel letztes Jahr ähnlich schon mal eingestellt.

Habe jetzt wohl die Erkenntnis das es vielleicht Schwebealgen sein könnten, da ich ein Glas voll raus hab und es eine Stunde stehen hab lassen. Es hat sich kein Schmutz abgesetzt.

Möchte mir nun den passenden Filter u.ä. zulegen, brauch aber Expertenrat.
Irgenwie müsste es doch wohl einen passenden Filter geben.
Möchte das Geld halt nur einmal ausgeben und keine teuren Experimente wagen. Lieber einmal und richtig.


Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar! 

PS:Und auf eure Hilfe angewiesen,Danke!


Verwarnstufe: (0%)


----------



## ThomasK. (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

Ich möchte mal fast behaupten, bei dir helfen nur Pflanzen Pflanzen Pflanzen und den Goldfischbestand verkleinern.


----------



## ArminiusMuc (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

Denke eher, es liegt an deinem Lehmboden.

Die Fische gründeln und dabei lösen sich im Wasser, die sogenannten Null-Anteile. Das sind so feine Partikel, die man im Glas nicht als Bodensatz sieht, nicht herausfiltern kann, aber im Teich auf die Gesamtfläche gesehen, dass Wasser tüben.

Hatte meinen Folien- Teich auch erst als Naturteich geplant und den Boden mit Lehmhaltigen Sand bedeckt.War superklar. Leider kamen dann doch Fische hinein und dann wurde er trüb braun. Konnte dies nur über mehrmaligen Wasserwechsel ändern.
Grüße
Armin


----------



## MÃ¤x_imp (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

Danke erst mal,

aber meint ihr wirklich daß es kein Filter schafft?

Wenn die Sicht wenigstens etwas besser wäre, denn momentan geht sie Richtung Null.

Grüße Mäx


----------



## Plätscher (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

Hallo Max,

deine Fische gehören alle zu den Sorten die gerne Gründeln. Einen filter bauen der bei der Größe die Feinbestandteile aussiebt stelle ich mir sehr aufwendig vor. Eine Chance wäre die Fische zu verschenken und welche einsetzen die nicht od. sehr wenig gründeln z. B. Elritzen, Goldorfen.
Alternative Möglichkeit: den Boden 20-30cm mit Kies bedecken so das sie an den Lehm nicht mehr heran können.
Naja, son paar Gedanken zu deinem Problem. Vielleicht melden sich ja noch andere mit besseren Ideen.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Naturfreund (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

Hi,

ich habe selbst einen Naturteich mit natürlichem Untergrund (Lehm). Es sind keine Fische eingesetzt und so wird der Grund auch nicht aufgewirbelt.

Ich kann sonst auch nur sagen, wenn es wirklich ein Naturteich sein soll, bin ich ebenfalls der Meinung, dass die meisten Fische (jedoch zumindest die Goldfische!) rausmüssen. Goldfische gehören eigentlich in einen Zierteich mit guter Filterung als in einen Naturteich. 
Am besten wäre es natürlich wären keine, oder nur wenige Fische (die für einen solchen Teich geeignet sind) drin. 
Dann hättest du wohl kaum ein Problem mit der Filterung. 

Gerade bei einem "Naturteich" will man ja auf Filterung verzichten. 

.


----------



## jochen (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

Hi,

auch mein Tipp...

Goldis raus und Orfen rein.


----------



## MÃ¤x_imp (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten! Mein Problem ist nur wie ich die rausfangen kann.
Abpumpen geht nicht da dann Grundwasser nachläuft. Das mit dem Kies finde ich auch eine gute idee.
Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich die Fische gut rausfangen kann?
Vielleicht ist auch das aufsteigende Grundwasser ein Problem?


Hab schon eine Reuse gelegt, aber die sind zu schlau und gehen nicht rein.

Bin für jede Meinung offen,

Grüße aus dem Süden


----------



## Naturfreund (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

Hallo Mäx,

hier sind ein paar Fotos, wie die Sicht in unserem Naturteich mit natürlichem Untergrund ist. Hoffe man erkennt etwas, es hat gerade geregnet.


----------



## MÃ¤x_imp (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

Sehr schön,sehr schön und alles natürlich!  

So sollte es bei mir auch mal aussehen!


----------



## chromis (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

Hi



> Goldis raus und Orfen rein.


und die Koi nicht vergessen. Karpfen wühlen sehr gerne falls die Möglichkeit besteht. Sie suchen in der Natur auf diese Weise ihre Nahrung, __ Würmer und Zuckmückenlarven.


----------



## MÃ¤x_imp (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

Hallo Rainer,

meine Koi´s???:crazy 

Alles, aber die 3 müssen bleiben, sind schon nen halben Meter groß!

Aber 3 Stück auf 40 m³ Wasser sollte doch gehen oder?
Nimm heute Abend die Angel und mach mich auf Goldfischjagd.

Grüße aus dem nicht mehr sonnigen Süden


----------



## jochen (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

Hi Mäx,

das du auch koi hast habe ich glatt überlesen,
natürlich müsstest du die als erstes aus dem Teich nehmen, bin zwar kein Koihalter aber ich denke die wühlen mindestens so stark wie Goldis... 

Vom Volumen her ist dass natürlich mehr als iO... ,
jedoch wirst du in einem Naturteich, also ohne Folie mit Lehm kaum klares Wasser mit gründelnten Fischen bekommen,
wurde ja schon alles beschrieben.


----------



## Naturfreund (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

Hi

ich denke auch wenn die Koi drin bleiben wird man immer mit trüben Wasser zu rechnen haben, also muss man sich wohl damit abfinden - oder die Koi müssen raus. Sry aber eine andere Möglichkeit fällt mir im Moment auch nicht ein. 

Meinst du nicht, dass du für klares Wasser deine Koi hergeben könntest und stattdessen ein paar kleine Arten einsetzt, die nicht gründeln und "Naturteich - geeignet" sind? Sonst sind Koi ja sehr schön, aber mit Lehmboden ist das wohl so ein Problem...


----------



## MÃ¤x_imp (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

Hi,

hab gestern ca. 20 Goldis und einen __ Graskarpfen gefangen und mal umgesetzt.Meine gute Angel! 

Bring nächste Woche mal Bilder vom Teich vielleicht gibts da noch anregungen.

200 Goldis wären dann ja nur 10 Angeltage bis der Teich leer ist. 

Grüße Mäx


----------



## Teichfutzi (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

__ Stichlinge würde ich für einen Naturteich empfehlen: die sind heimische Fische,
wühlen nur beim Nestbau ein bischen, was aber das Wasser kaum trübt
und die muss man nicht füttern, weil die in einem natülichem Teich alles Finden, was sie brauchen.
Aber Kois und Goldies...
Da kann man natürlich nicht so sehr viel sehen


----------



## MÃ¤x_imp (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

Hi Leute,

habe jetzt ca. 150 Goldis und drei kleine Karpfen rausgefangen. Ich glaube das Wasser ist etwas klarer. Jedoch Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung!:smoki 

Wie versprochen heute die Bilder. Für einen guten Rat bin ich immer dankbar.

Grüße Mäx


----------



## Plätscher (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*



			
				Mäx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube das Wasser ist etwas klarer. Jedoch Einbildung ist auch eine Bildung!:smoki
> Grüße Mäx



Geduld, Geduld, Geduld, das brauchst du jetzt. Ich hatte zu anfang auch Lehm im Teich, das Zeugs ist so fein das es lange (Wochen) brauch bis es absinkt.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## MÃ¤x_imp (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie Filtern*

Hallo Jürgen,

hast recht aber nach einem Jahr läßt der mut nach und meine großen Koi´s rudern auch noch rum.

Vielleicht wirds ja:beeten 

Gruß Mäx


----------

